# Washing / detailing my own car in Frankfurt!



## Bel

edit: I just realised I've posted this in a "meets" forum - great start! If a kindly mod could move it for me, I'd be grateful.



Hi folks,

This is really aimed at Barchettaman, but as I'm a newbie around here I'm not allowed to send private messages just yet.

I'm a brit working in Frankfurt for a while and I have a good understanding of the (*cough*... barmy... *cough*) rules on car washing here.

There are plenty of car washes around but there's absolutely no way I'm going to let my pride and joy (a 2009 Carrera 4S cabrio) anywhere near one of those, so my question is very simple...

Where in Frankfurt can I wash the car myself? 

Can somebody (hi Barchettaman!) tell me if there's a dedicated facility for this sort of thing, with water on tap, etc. 

Following on from that, am I allowed to do detailing work in the courtyard of my apartment building? I'm talking about polishing paint + glass, dressing tyres, etc, rather than anything that results in chemicals going into the blessed German sewer system.

Am I allowed to do such detailing on a Sunday (*gasp*)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toni

I *think* you can take some buckets with you at a local coin-op and do the washing yourself over there. I've seen this done on the german detailing forum. You should check with them


----------



## Ghostrider

Waschbär am Kreisel, Bernerstrasse in Frankfurt-Niedereschbach
This are the coordinates for google maps:
+50° 11' 38.47", +8° 39' 35.28"


----------



## toni

How much is to wash you car there? Do you pay by the hour or just for space?

Just curious...


----------



## Bel

Thanks for the hints. My German doesn't go beyond ordering food and getting directions though, so heading to a German forum probably wouldn't be much use  

I might be able to coax Google translate to tell me something though - do you have the URL to hand of the German detailing forum?

Ghostrider, thanks very much for the heads-up on the one at Bernerstrasse.

Google doesn't show it very well, but looks very much like one I found at Eschborn - a machine-wash followed by a bunch of vacuum cleaners, rather than somewhere I can go and hand-wash, but I'll do a drive-by later this week to have a proper look.

I'm going to need to sit on the wash for an hour or so on my first visit because my fabric roof needs the AG treatment... which in itself is a problem because the few places I have found myself say that you're not allowed to bring your own washing materials into the wash box!!!

All other recommendations and help with my other questions very gratefully received


----------



## Ghostrider

@ Bel

The information I gave you is from this german detailing forum:
www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de

As far as I know you could go for a hand-wash at this place ! I would give it a try mate !


----------



## Bel

Thanks Ghostrider - on both counts. I'll definitely head down and stick my head in there one afternoon later this week.

Some kind soul has sent me a PM, but I don't yet have the post count to actually read it, so apologies to them for that!!!

I was going to go and write banal "thank you" posts on all the reviews I found interesting, but apparently I'm not allowed to post on that forum either, and I'm reluctant to stat-pad anywhere else!

I should be able to actually read my PM by the end of the week at this rate


----------



## classic-leon

*Best * German forum for Detailing:
http://www.autopflegeforum.eu

It also has an English corner


----------



## Count of Count

I am a German based in Frankfurt - let me know if I can be of help.

I am also looking for some detailing mad-man to rejuvinate my Daimler SuperV8.


----------



## Barchettaman

Bel said:


> Thanks Ghostrider - on both counts. I'll definitely head down and stick my head in there one afternoon later this week.
> 
> Some kind soul has sent me a PM, but I don't yet have the post count to actually read it, so apologies to them for that!!!
> 
> I was going to go and write banal "thank you" posts on all the reviews I found interesting, but apparently I'm not allowed to post on that forum either, and I'm reluctant to stat-pad anywhere else!
> 
> I should be able to actually read my PM by the end of the week at this rate


Hello mate, sorry for not seeing this earlier!

I am in Sachsenhausen, so here's what I do.
When I've got a couple of empty water crates to go back to the bottle shop, I combine with a trip to the jet wash. The Zaffy gets loaded up with buckets etc and I fill the mineral water bottles with hot water at home.
I normally use the BP on the Morfelderlandstrasse, opposite Hotel Cult.

The car gets a quick zap with the jetwash (€2 worth is normally enough), then I back out of the JW bay a bit and do a full 2BM wash on the forecourt, out of everyone's way.

Once that's done, it's a 50cent rinse off, bosh job done.

We have an underground garage nearby in the Deutschherrnufer so any LSP gets applied in there.

Paint correction etc is beyond my abilities, that's why I got a silver car.... Autoblam seems to work OK for my needs. Although with two little lads the inside of the car looks like Hackney Marshes on a wet wednesday most if the time.

Hope this helps - give us a shout for a beer sometime.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Barchettaman

Oops, autoBALM, although autoblam is a good name.....


----------

